

Joke Of The Week: Microsoft Plans To Charge For Its Mobile Operating System - ashishbharthi
http://gizmodo.com/5473855/joke-of-the-week-microsoft-plans-to-charge-for-its-mobile-operating-system?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29

======
CWuestefeld
I agree that MS is going to find it increasingly hard to compete against Apple
and Google.

But the logic in the article is insane:

 _Microsoft is so big that its new Windows Phone operating system has almost
no chance of making enough money to move the needle anyway. So it might as
well join rival Google in giving it away for free, in an effort to drive up
device sales and market share._

That's just stupid. For any big company, if you divide up their product line,
most of the products will amount to only a small portion of revenue. Then we
could apply this logic to each of those products in turn, and pretty soon that
company will be giving everything away and getting no revenue.

Ball Corp. makes most of its money through glass jars and stuff, and only
makes a fraction of its income through its Ball Aerospace subsidiary. I don't
think you'd expect them to give away satellites.

